# Yearling colt hasn't dropped



## Faceman

Whoever told you that doesn't know what they are talking about. Most colts drop anywhere from a year to 2 years, but some drop even earlier and some even later...


ETA...if he is almost 2, then you might want to see if you can feel them just inside. If so, you can usually pop them out manually at that age, assuming he is mild mannered and tolerates it. IMO if he has not dropped at 2 and if you can't feel them inside just above the scrotum, then you might want to start thinking about having a vet check him out...


----------



## SEAmom

I really wouldn't worry too much about it. Mine was 2.5 before he dropped his second. Until then, people had convinced me that he was a crypto and would require extensive surgery. He was just a late bloomer. The second dropped, the ring closed enough, and the vet gelded him in the grass field next to the barn.

Just keep your vet involved and listen to what they say about it. My vet was not concerned when mine was well past 2 years old and only 1 was consistently down - though, he'd suck up the first one if you touched him too much, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman

SEAmom said:


> My vet was not concerned when mine was well past 2 years old and only 1 was consistently down - though, he'd suck up the first one if you touched him too much, lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Try a hand warmer, silly...:rofl:


----------



## SEAmom

I'm not sure he would've appreciated hand warmers in July/August. Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

I give them til about 15 months. Often they are sucking up when you look. If you are very concerned the vet can give a little tranq and he will relax enough to drop if you arent feeling them close at all. Even my intact stallions can suck up with a cold hand one at a time.


----------

